# I musei



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Quali musei avete visitato? Quali vorreste visitare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Novembre 2012)

Il Planetario penso che almeno una volta nella vita meriti davvero di essere visitato!


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Io vorrei visitare, prossimamente, il Museo Egizio di Torino.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Novembre 2012)

Quando e se andrete a Londra, andate in qualsiasi museo. Si entra gratuitamente.


----------

